# [.•:*¨`*:•. المرأة التي يرفضها جميع الرجال .•:*¨`*:•.]



## candy shop (24 أغسطس 2007)

[.•:*¨`*:•. المرأة التي يرفضها جميع الرجال هــي.•:*¨`*:•.] 



المرأة المجادلة ..التي تناقش الرجل في كل كبيره وصغيره ولا توافقه على كلامه حتى وان كان على حق لمجرد المجادلة والمناقشة حتى تثبت له أنها فاهمه وواعية لكل شئ 


المرأة المادية ..التي تعشق المادة ولا ترضى لها بديلا وتطالب بكل شئ حتى وان كانت في غنى عنه لمجرد أنها تعشق المال وتريد أن تمتلكه . 


المرأة الكاذبة ..التي تملك كل الصفات البريئة لكنها مميزة بلسان لا يعرف إلا الكذب في كل أقوالها 


المرأة المتحررة .. التي لا تلتزم بدين ولا تتقيد بأصول وعادات ولا يردعها حياء أو خجل . متحررة في ملابسها وافعالها وحتى ألفاظها . 


المرأة الغيورة.. التي تقتل بغيرتها القاتلة وشكها الدائم كل شئ جميل بينها وبين الرجل . 

المرأة القويه .. التي تفرض رأيها وكلامها بقوة شخصيتها ولسانها الفتاك 


المرأة الثرثارة .. التي لا تعرف للسكوت معنى او طريق ، دائما تتحدث مع زوجها وفي كل الاوقات وفي أي موضوع لا تسكت ولا يسكتها شئ ابدا . 


المرأة المملة .. التي لا تحب التجديد في حياتها ولا التغيير في بيتها ، دائمة الانشغال في شغل البيت والأولاد والمطبخ لا تعرف الحوار ولا المناقشة كل تفكيرها منصب على البيت فقط​


----------



## the servant (25 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: [.•:*¨`*:•. المرأة التي يرفضها جميع الرجال .•:*¨`*:•.]*

سلام ونعمة كاندي,,,

واضح يا فندم اهتمام حضرتك بموضوعات المراءة بشكل كبير
بس كنت عاوز اقولك حاجة كل الصفات دي مش وحشة علي طول يعني

1-المراءة الغيورة لو فعلا غارت علي جوزها وحسستة كدة بس ماتحولش الغيرة لطوق يخنقة يبقي حلو

2-المراءة المجادلة لو استغلت دة في عمل شخصية الها عند جوزها دة يبقي مش وحش بس مش زيادة

3-المراءة القوية تكون سند لجوزها في الازمات ويكون واثق انها لو اتحطط في موقف انها هاتسد


----------



## candy shop (25 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: [.•:*¨`*:•. المرأة التي يرفضها جميع الرجال .•:*¨`*:•.]*

انا بحترم رأيك

بس كل شىء لو ذاد عن حده انقلب ضده 

خير الامور الوسط فى ساعات غيره بتبقى زايده انا بعتبرها شك من غيره 

والمجامله برضه فى الحدود مش الزياده والا يبقى نفاق

وانا بحترم المرأه لما تكون سند لجوزها وقت الازمات بكنلها كل احترام

اشكرك لمشاركتك وردك

وربنا يوفقك​


----------



## *malk (25 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: [.•:*¨`*:•. المرأة التي يرفضها جميع الرجال .•:*¨`*:•.]*

كل مواضيعك بتعجبنى و ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## candy shop (25 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: [.•:*¨`*:•. المرأة التي يرفضها جميع الرجال .•:*¨`*:•.]*

ميرسى يا كيكى يا حببتى على زوقك​


----------



## lousa188114 (27 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: [.•:*¨`*:•. المرأة التي يرفضها جميع الرجال .•:*¨`*:•.]*

بصراحة ياكاندي في صفات كتير من اللي قولتها مطلوبة زي مثلا المراءة الغيورة  والمراءة القوية وطبعا زي مانت قولتي بتكون في حدود 
وفي صفات اساسية من اللي انتي قوليتها بس دي بقي منقدرش نغيرها وهي المراءة الثرثارة 
وبصراحة كل النوع اللي نازل  في السوق كدة  هاها 
وطبعا منساش اشكرك علي الموضوع الجميل دة


----------



## candy shop (28 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: [.•:*¨`*:•. المرأة التي يرفضها جميع الرجال .•:*¨`*:•.]*

بصراحه يا لويزا عجبتنى اوى جمله 

كل النوع اللى نازل فى السوق كده هههههه

يعنى مش محرومين من حاجه هههههههههه

ميرسى ليكى يا قمر​


----------



## red_pansy (29 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: [.•:*¨`*:•. المرأة التي يرفضها جميع الرجال .•:*¨`*:•.]*

:smil12: ميرسى يا مشرفتنا 
دى معلومات هامه جدا 
ممكن نستعملها مع الرجاله علشان يشدوا فى شعرهم بس بعد الزواج علشان ميقدروش يهربوا ههههههههههههههههه :yahoo:


----------



## candy shop (29 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: [.•:*¨`*:•. المرأة التي يرفضها جميع الرجال .•:*¨`*:•.]*

بس ابقى خدى بالك يا red_pansy

هههههههههه

ميرسى ليكى​


----------



## mariny g a (31 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: [.•:*¨`*:•. المرأة التي يرفضها جميع الرجال .•:*¨`*:•.]*

بصراحه المراه لا كده عجبه ولا كده عجبه 
لا بالزياده عجبه ولا بالقليل عجبه ولا حتى بالوسط عجبه 
كل حاجه بتعملها غلط


----------



## candy shop (31 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: [.•:*¨`*:•. المرأة التي يرفضها جميع الرجال .•:*¨`*:•.]*

عمر الصح ما بيتقال عليه غلط يا mariny g a

شكراااااااااااا  وربنا يوفقك​


----------

